# Sputnik Training



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Unlike some landing boards and traps, commercially available Sputniks have small landing boards an no room for a settling cage. Those of you using Sputniks how do you train your young birds to the trap?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I have/made an extension landing board,that is even with the lower part of the sputnik...When I open the door,the birds can walk out onto my extension....I also made a flight cage to fit on my extension...With the door open,and the flight cage in place,I have more aviary space for the birds to sun bathe,or take a bath etc...When the birds are very young,28/30 days old,I put them on the sputnik landing board,so they learn to drop in.....But, I don`t worry to much about them to much...Let them come out onto your EXTENSION,and go in that way...Once they start flying,and you know you will not lose them off the loft,put YOUR aviary on the EXTENSION...With the sputnik landing board in place,they will have to trap....I`ll try to post a picture,if I have one in my picture folders....Alamo

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u30/Alamo285/NewPics010.jpg

As you can see,the extension is in place....I made it so that I can remove it during the winter,if I so choose....The door is open to let the YB`s come out...I could put the aviary extension on the board right now,and that means the birds would have to trap into the sputnik,as on race day...Or,I can just close the sputnik release door,and that would make them trap through the sputnik also..Either way,but the additional aviary extension cage,comes in handy for more room...My sputnik is the 40 inch version...Alamo


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Alamo said:


> I have/made an extension landing board,that is even with the lower part of the sputnik...When I open the door,the birds can walk out onto my extension....I also made a flight cage to fit on my extension...With the door open,and the flight cage in place,I have more aviary space for the birds to sun bathe,or take a bath etc...When the birds are very young,28/30 days old,I put them on the sputnik landing board,so they learn to drop in.....But, I don`t worry to much about them to much...Let them come out onto your EXTENSION,and go in that way...Once they start flying,and you know you will not lose them off the loft,put YOUR aviary on the EXTENSION...With the sputnik landing board in place,they will have to trap....I`ll try to post a picture,if I have one in my picture folders....Alamo


I would be intrested in seeing those pictures too.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I just made a small cage and use a bungee cord to hold it on.
Dave


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Alam0, that helps. You've extended your landing board so that you can continue to use a settling cage


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I'd also love to see some photos of what you guys are doing. I'm about to reconfigure my traps to use the 40" sputnik


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Can anyone who uses a sputnik shoot a video of the birds exiting, or at least how the doors function on the sputnik? I understand the landing board hinging up and down to cover the drop holes, but I can't find anywhere photos or video of the exit door opening and closing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Clink on my Photobucket link in my post above...The door is open,and the birds are already out flying....Alamo


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

So is the release door hinged at the top? It looks like the door kinda swings up into the aviary part of the trap. I'd love to see some more photos if it's not too much trouble Alamo.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Kastle Loft said:


> So is the release door hinged at the top? It looks like the door kinda swings up into the aviary part of the trap. I'd love to see some more photos if it's not too much trouble Alamo.


 I have a seperate door that they exit thru , wider is better and its not really that hard to get your birds out they will or should exit anyway they can find as they do like their time outside the loft well at least here they do , even when a hawk is around they will still bolt for the skies if you let them . Just my own experiance here .


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Kastle.....Pic`s have been removed...Alamo


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Alamo, that helps a lot.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your informative posts. I just ordered a Sputnik from Holland that is specifically designed to support my Unikon timer and, has a builtin 'aclimization board' that extends the depth of the Sputnik for training the birds.

I'll post a photo when it arrives.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

GaryWCo said:


> Thanks everyone for your informative posts. I just ordered a Sputnik from Holland that is specifically designed to support my Unikon timer and, has a builtin 'aclimization board' that extends the depth of the Sputnik for training the birds.
> 
> I'll post a photo when it arrives.


Who did you order that from? Sounds nice.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

*HABRU Standard and HABRU Plus Sputniks*

I purchased mine form HABRU Aluminum in Holland. I'm in the process of putting together an agreement that will allow me to import them into the US. 

They are not for everyone. Unlike the Sputniks you see on some supplier sites, these are unbelievabe pieces of equipment with multiple options to support multiple ETS systems. They will customize at the time of order if you'd like. 

I've attached their brochure and price list...in English.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is the link I attempted to send you. It's in Dutch, not English. I'll try and find the English version for you.

http://www.habruduivensport.nl/


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Had no idea there was such a serious "sputnik" company. Too bad its not in english.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Sputniks are sold here in the USA....Why pay all that shipping cost to the USA from overseas???.....Alamo


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

When I was looking for one, I looked at the big four supply houses. All had them in their catalog, only two had one in stock, and they were not what I wanted. I saw a post on another forum from a UK flyer that mentioned HABRU. UK flyers were unhappy with the quality and life of the Sputniks that were available in the UK. These can be customized to any size, your specific ets, closed or opened, wire or closed bottoms, aclimization extension board, etc.

I contacted HABRU. liked what I was able to get, albeit very expensive; the Sputnik, not the shipping.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Which one did you get and how much was it, if you don't mind me asking. They look very nice.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I got the HABRU Plus for a two field Unikon antenna. I added a wire mesh bottom, extended the height to make it 24 inches high, and added the 'aclimization board' which you allows you to extend/retract the base for you young birds. $820.

This allows me to move the drop trap out of my 'small loft' and gives me a small aviary for my birds.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow.....$820.00.....I have a 40 inch unit...Paid $115.00 delivered from Calif. to WVa....Alamo

PS:I only paid $750.00 for my brand new Benzing E-Timer....


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep. Like I said, they are not for everyone. They are expensive.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Well, a bit out of my price range, but they do look nice. I like the wire bottom. I'm a bit worried about those hard boards that are the bottoms of some of them. I hope they can handle the weather over time. Plus I like to have my waterers in the aviaries. I might need to rethink the sputniks.

Thanks for the input and photos . . .


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is a link that show a ton of pictures of people, lofts, and HABRU Sputniks.

http://www.habruduivensport.nl/fotoboek/kampioenen-in-beeld/


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

I recieved my new HABRU Plus Sputnik from Holland. I'm very pleased. It was bulit to house a two feild Unikon antenna under than landing board; has 'tunnels' within which to run the antenna wires; and it has a wire bottom with an extendable board for settling youngsters. I'm going to install it tomorrow. I have to make some modifications to my loft. I'll post up the pictures when I'm done.


----------

